# Think Of A Name!



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

IVE JUST BROUGHT A BABY WHITE FACE COCKATIEL LOOKS JUST LIKE BEAS COOKIE (BEAUTIFUL BIRDS BEA) GOT A LOVERLY CAGE FOR HER A COUPLE OF OTHER TIELS SID NANCY AND COLA SHES GOT EVERYTHING BUT A NAME(I THINK SHE IS A SHE) ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm, it would be good to see a photo, sometimes a name will pop into your head when you've had her for a little while.

You don't need caps by the way! lol.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry i left it on caps after loggin in ill set the camera up ive never has this with the other birds but is it normal for cola to be prenning the back of her head and her feathers?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Have you put her with your other birds already? There should be a 30 day quarantine, oh well, too late now, you will just have to watch all of them for any signs of illness. I would say if they are preening each other then they have pretty much made friends. I'm no expert, maybe somebody else will be able to answer that one a bit better than I can. It will be good to see photos.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

BONE_HEAD said:


> IVE JUST BROUGHT A BABY WHITE FACE COCKATIEL LOOKS JUST LIKE BEAS COOKIE (BEAUTIFUL BIRDS BEA) GOT A LOVERLY CAGE FOR HER A COUPLE OF OTHER TIELS SID NANCY AND COLA SHES GOT EVERYTHING BUT A NAME(I THINK SHE IS A SHE) ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS


I like these names:
Rainbow, Oreo, Angel, Sprite (to go with Cola)

Just a few off the top of my head 

Duckie


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

i havent put her with the others but they were climbing all over her cage and cola was doing it through the bars i forgot to shut there cage as i never do anyway there free to come in and out as they please and if i do shut it they open it. i feel like a plum for not shutting it but its just a habbit. trying to find batteries for the camera

i love the name oreo(my kids love them especially the little ones) and sprite seing as its cola that taken a likeing to her


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I think Oreo is a nice name aswell  It is very cute!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new tiel  Plukie is right there shoud be a 30 day quarantine away from your other birds there should be no contact at all to make sure there carrying no illnesses that can be spread, I am not very good at picking names so I am not much help there.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

ill just keep my fingers crossed everything is ok she is on the other side of room 17ft by 14ft ive got no other space in any of the rooms anymore as i did keep sid and nancy in another room for a month before introduceing them to cola the noise was awfull but as soon as they went together its never been so quite it was like thay had always been together but i just forgot to close there cage today after putting her in there ive got to stop calling her her.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just keep an eye on them all, especially the new one for illness. Since there was no quarentine. For names I just had an oreo ice cream sandwich, so I say her name should be Oreo


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

if i get ten votes for oreo i think thats what ill call her i really like that name and i think it will be funny if we have all had a say in her name


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

i no this might sound silly but can i ask what an oreo ice cream sandwich is i only no what the biscuits are and the mini ones


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know what a oreo ice cream sandwich is, all I know is the biscuits!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

An oreo ice cream sandwich looks like a big round oreo cookie with ice cream in the middle  as far as the name I think if you like it thats all that matters you should name it that, for me I am not big on the name when I think of Oreo I think of black and white like the cookie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I LOVE the name Oreo (and the biscuits Oreos)! :thumbu: Looking forward to seeing pics of him/her!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

im just stuck for a name i like orio but i think ill post a pic of her on hear tommorrow and let people give me some ideas. im terrible for names my second son went 6 weeks without a name how bad is that:blush:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

it will be funny if she is called Oreo, especially being that she looks like Cookie 
and if it turns out to be a male, it will be black and white (of sorts)

like my Onyx!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

BONE_HEAD said:


> my second son went 6 weeks without a name how bad is that:blush:


 wow 6 weeks I didn't think you could wait that long


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I get stressed if my pets go even an hour without a name.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I could not think of a name for Spike :blush: So my Mom named him and I agreed


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

We had a whole list of names for Earl, like Stan and weird names like that, but Earl was a funny name for a cockatiel and he suited it!  And if you are the only one who likes it, they are your bird so call it whatever strange name you like :lol:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I can't see the images they just come up as *X*'s on my computer!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry the x thing i did wrong


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I can see the photos now! Yay!  They are very cute, and look in good health!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanksim gonna try and take sid and nancys pic so thay dont feel left out

this is our grumpy sid









this is nancy
















in this picture you can see were nancy has lost the top bit of her wing due to a tumor but her feathers have grown back loverly


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sid and Nancy are really pretty!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

gosh look at my nails i should cut the ones that havent broke to mach the rest:blush:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You have some lovely tiels, its nice to be able to see a face to the name


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

i think im gonna settle on the name orio its diffrent and the kids have been calling her orio all day long.

thanks i love the pictures of yours i think its nice to have a variety of colour in the cage(thats when there in there)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

my kids usually end up naming the animals over here as well and believe me we have got some strange ones  Are spelling it Orio or Oreo like the cookie?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

i think ill spell it oreo like the cookie my kids love them

my mum also got oreos sister yesterday my dad decided to call her lady im not sure why she didnt act lady like when she bit him while he was putting her in her cage lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

how old is your new tiel? the white face one 

your birds are gorgeous by the way 

but i'm not good with names either, sometimes i see a pic and a name jumps out, other times ijust get dumfounded 

my kids named their tiels *Nibbles* - Pied-(because she loves to nibble on everything -thats my sons) and my daughter named hers (white face) *Baby,* because every time her and nibbles were seperated she'd call out for her and sounded like a baby LOL 

I got a cinnoman Pearl - named *Pearl* , I got another cinnoman pearl named *Goldie* (she's got a lot of yellow in her), I've got a normal grey male my b/f named *Bart* - beause he's a charachter just like Bart Simpson from the t.v show then I got a pied one named *shyanne *because she's shy, a pearl pied named *Star* (don't know why it just came to me),a Lutino named *Lily* (like the flowers) and a lutino named *Lucy*(not sure why i chose that name either) and 2 white face males one is named *Hop - A - Long* because he spent like 30 mins one day just hopping around (at the time I didn't know it was mating thing lol), and the other one is *Sun Dance *

And i got a new on we just got that I haven't named yet


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

ahh there all lovely names and it sounds like you have a variety of colour oreo was 10 weeks yesterday my oldest are sid and nancy who are nearly 9 how old is your baby?


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

BONE_HEAD said:


> i think ill spell it oreo like the cookie my kids love them
> 
> my mum also got oreos sister yesterday my dad decided to call her lady im not sure why she didnt act lady like when she bit him while he was putting her in her cage lol


Hey!
Wow, I feel so excited about you choosing one of the names I posted for you! I kind of feel like an Auntie now...LOL 

Duckie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  They are all so cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Your tiels are all so cute!  I think the name Oreo suits the grey, i'm glad you chose it!


----------

